# نصائـــــــــــــــــح راااااااااائعة  للزوجيــــــــــــــن...!!



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

*نصائح للزوجين





*بالحكمة يُبنى البيت وبالفهم يُثبّت، وبالمعرفة تمتلئ المخادع من كل ثروة كريمة ونفيسة ( أم 24: 3 ،4)
يهتم المتزوجون كثيراً بالماديات ويضعونها في المرتبة الأولى في حياتهم ظناً أنها ضرورية لسعادتهم، بينما الكتاب يعلمنا أن سلامة الحياة الزوجية تعتمد أساساً على المبادئ الروحية التي وضعها الله في كلمته. لذا فكل زوجين يحتاجان إلى حكمة وفهم ومعرفة، وهي لا توجد إلا عند الله.

ومن الأمور الهامة التي ينبغي على الزوجين المؤمنين مُراعاتها ما يلي:

(1) *ينبغي أن الطرف القوي يحتمل الضعيف.
* والقوة والضعف هنا ليست بدنياً بل روحياً. فمَنْ له معرفة كتابية أكثر وشركة مع الرب أفضل، عليه أن يحتمل شريكه الأضعف. "فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء، ولا نرضي أنفسنا" ( رو 15: 1 ). إن اتساع القلب وطول الأناة والاحتمال، هي الثروات الحقيقية التي يجب أن تملأ غرف البيت.

(2)* ليكن توجه كل من الزوجين إرضاء الآخر وصُنع الخير له *بهدف بنيانه روحياً ونفسياً. إن شعار كل من الزوجين المسيحيين: "لا أعيش لأرضي ذاتي، لكن لأخدم شريك حياتي وأصنع له الخير دائماً ومثالي في ذلك المسيح نفسه". "فليُرضِ كل واحدٍ منا قريبه للخير، لأجل البنيان. لأن المسيح أيضاً لم يُرضِ نفسه" ( رو 15: 2 ،3).

(3)* ليتدرب كل من الزوجين أن يقبل الآخر قبولاً غير مشروط *على غرار قبول المسيح له هو شخصياً "لذلك اقبلوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أن المسيح أيضاً قبلنا لمجد الله" ( رو 15: 7 ). وهنا ننصح الزوج: تجنب أن تمارس ضغطاً نفسياً على زوجتك محاولاً تغييرها حتى تتلاءم مع شخصيتك، فإنك بهذا تفقدها حرية التصرف معك، وحرية التعبير عن نفسها، وتؤدي بها إما إلى الكبت والتوتر أو إلى الإدعاء وعدم الصدق، لكن صلِ لأجلها وصلِ معها حتى يعمل الروح القدس في حياة كل منكما.

(4) *ليحرص الزوجان أن يتوافقا فكرياً وأن يتجنبا كل خلاف *وشقاق حتى يتمكنا من تحقيق الغاية العُظمى من ارتباطهما معاً ألا وهي تمجيد الله. "وليعطكم إله الصبر والتعزية أن تهتموا اهتماماً واحداً فيما بينكم، بحسب المسيح يسوع، لكي تمجدوا الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح، بنفس واحدة وفم واحد" ( رو 15: 5 ،6).

م ن ق و ل

​


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااا

ونصائح اهم 

شكراااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ونصائح اهم
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

*شكراا
موضوع جميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

نصائح هامه جدا
شكرا ليك يا ابو تربو
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراا
> موضوع جميل جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نصائح هامه جدا
> شكرا ليك يا ابو تربو
> ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## girgis2 (17 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع رائع أبو تربو*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *موضوع رائع أبو تربو*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 يونيو 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رااائع
مرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك​


----------

